# Overload



## RIVETER (Sep 26, 2009)

Cloud said:


> Is there any chance for a cable to shrink if constantly overloaded?
> Or the contacts to be loose?
> 
> scenario: insulation melted and the finding is loose contacts BUT one team already pull test and check the connection before handover of the machine.


The culprit is heat, whether caused by overloading, or loose connection; The insulation will decompose and have shrinkage...over time.


----------



## jared weston (Jul 14, 2011)

The load must be proportional to the wire rating.this will help to reduce heat and protect
the insulator for a longer time.


----------

